# Why do news channels saw they're broadcasting "World News" when it's usually only about politics?



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2018)

Yeesh, that title was a mouthful.

Anyway, these "World News" channels constantly talk about politics. Sure, they may mention the occasional story or devastating car crash, but it's usually about what Trump is doing wrong, or another shooting. What if I DON'T want to hear about politics. What if I want to hear about what is going on around the world? Jeez, this I why I don't watch the News on a daily basis.


----------



## Navonod (Mar 18, 2018)

Yeah. I agree. I just turn off the news and watch Youtube. You'll get more world news on Youtube than actual news channels.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 18, 2018)

The Trump debacle really is something that affects the entire world, one way or another. As for the shootings, I wouldn't call them political, but that definitely is a more Amero-centric topic... What "world news" are you looking at, if I may ask?


----------



## CallmeBerto (Mar 19, 2018)

Considering Trump is the president of the USA (one of the most powerful countries in the world) it makes sense he would be on air a lot. Also politics is world news considering what they do/say affects so many markets and people.


----------

